# Fan Fest tonight



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

I will be going to Fan Fest tonight. I hope I will finally get to see Greg Oden play tonight.
Is anyone else going?


----------



## ironcrotch (Apr 20, 2006)

I'll definitely be there. I think it's going to be a mad house there!


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I hope to read recaps of the event . . . if any of you have time, it would be appreciated.


----------



## sjla2kology101 (Apr 23, 2006)

It's_GO_Time said:


> I hope to read recaps of the event . . . if any of you have time, it would be appreciated.


me too, had a doctors appointment at 5 so I couldn't go :/


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

FYI the game is on 95.5 the game


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Just got a call from sportsnut and he said Rudy is unbelievable! Said he's a star! He made a unbelievable pass to Outlaw for a jam, which Outlaw missed, but he was fouled. Said Rudy also had already sunk a couple 3s. I ask him about Oden and he said he didn't do much yet, but think he's taking it easy. He did say you can tell he's a force and it's only been about 5 mins of playing time so far so it's still early. He's going to call me at half time or the end of the game to fill me in on the rest of the game.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Driew said:


> FYI the game is on 95.5 the game


Thanks for the info! 

I started listening, but they stop at the half!

They confirm that Rudy is having a great game.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Damn. I wanted to go to this, but I had to work 'til 6:30. I heard part of the game on 95.5, but too bad they couldn't broadcast the whole thing. I hope they show some highlight on the local news tonight.


----------



## dreamcloud (Aug 8, 2008)

Oden dunks on 3 people.


----------



## Rodolfo (Jun 20, 2008)

Fairly entertaining scrimmage...some things to note...Rudy looks damn good, had some nice passing and scoring plays...Brandon looks healthy...Greg looked decent, still has a limp from the ankle sprain but had two dunks and a nice block...Bayless struggled and got a little frustrated at one point letting everyone know with a "D#mn" followed by a "F**K!", after a missed putback. I can see the potential with Batum. The guy is very athletic and long. 11k+at the Rose Garden...biggest crowd ever for a fan fest.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Just got back...Roy looked like the Roy of old. Aldridge looked good as well. Rudy had to be the leading scorer, although he was on the team opposite Roy, Aldridge, Oden, and Outlaw, so he had to shoulder a big scoring load. Either way, he and Roy looked the best to me tonight. Oden was disappointing. He wasn't in shape and didn't seem to be trying very hard. You can tell he is going to be an absolute force, but tonight the energy wasn't there. I think I remember reading something about him that said he sleepwalks through drills and practices, and then when the real horn sounds he goes crazy. I hope he does that opening night against the Lakers! I disagree with the above poster, as I thought Bayless looked really good tonight. He was driving to the rim at will, and mixing up some nice layins and passes.


----------



## dreamcloud (Aug 8, 2008)

Which team won? Also do you guys know how many points LaMarcus and Rudy put up?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I think it's going to take Oden a bit to get into game shape. He hasn't played in a regular game in over a year. Not since college. Plus the tweak ankle is no big thing but it does set him back a little. Also mentally after a injury like this it's going to take a while before Oden completely trusts his knee. It'll be a while before he plays without it being in the back of his mind. The good thing is we have plenty of time.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

honestly, right now who would be better for us at center: Injured/out of shape greg or Joel?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

dreamcloud said:


> Which team won? Also do you guys know how many points LaMarcus and Rudy put up?


I don't know which team won, but Sportsnut called after the second half started and said that Travis and Webster switch teams. 

On ph with Sportsnut now and the black team won. The black team were the starters, but they trailed most of the game. Didn't take the lead until the last few mins and won by about 7. LMA got MVP, but Rudy was a close runner up.


----------



## bayarea_blazer (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm back from the fanfest. Rudy looked awesome. He's got a quick release and must have drained at least 4 three's. Every time he had the ball at the 3-point line you felt it was going in. He's got handles too, very impressive. Brandon and Lamarcus looked great, very solid, the team is in good hands. i wasn't too impressed with Oden. he seemed lethargic. But joel was playing him tough and he was getting double teamed a lot. The good thing is, he's gonna get fouled a lot, like the Shaq syndrome. Bayless looked quite impressive. During warmups he was throwing down some crazy dunks along with Outlaw.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Roy, Rudy, LMA, Bayless & TO all looked great offensively tonight. Oden looked a tad out of shape, but was also dealing with double teams the whole time. Those doubles really allowed LMA to work in the paint when they were on the same squad.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks for the recaps... 

Did Oden shoot any foul shots, and if so how'd they look?

How did Sergio look?

Webster?


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

ProZach said:


> Thanks for the recaps...
> 
> Did Oden shoot any foul shots, and if so how'd they look?
> 
> ...


He was 1-2 from the line during the game, unless I missed others. He was 4-4 from what I saw during warm-ups.


----------



## Baracuda (Jan 10, 2007)

Bayless and Sergio also switched teams at the half.

Oden was bear hugged 2-3 times while he was under the basket or he would of had a couple more dunks. 

Rudy directed his new teammates around the court on offense like a seasoned veteran. Rudy is gonna be a star for sure! 

Of the four free agents Luke Jackson looked the best with a couple nice passes, and a fast break dunk.


----------



## LOTBFan (Jul 4, 2008)

bayless has a scary dunk ability, he was putting up some wicked shots throughout warmups (we were right under the basket, couldn't get a better view). he was fast and had some great assists. you could tell there he is going to be an absolute gem for us once he finds a spot.

batuum has some good skill, hopefully we will get to see some more of him than people expect.

mountain man imho is the most ready of any of the guys trying to get the last spot, he is BIG and will have no problem taking the hits from the boshes, howards, and odums of the world.

lma was making shots easily with all the defense standing on top of oden, if that is all he does, attract defenders like flies, it will be huge for our shooters (luckily we have lots of them).

roy was roy, great energy, great attitude, good clean shots... if he continues to improve like he has for the last 2 years he is goign to be a long term all star rep for us.

outlaw... man you wouldnt know he was the only one to fail the fitness test. his aim was off on one or two dunks, but he can actually jump higher this year (by my eye, not an official ruler) and he was blushing and hid his face when asked if he would finally represent us in the dunk contest... maybe we will get lucky this year.

i love joel, always have, he played great against greg, actually beat him in boards i think, and if nothing else as oden continues to heal and relearn to play, will be a great partner for him to go up against. there was a great moment he hugged oden around the shoulders and almost drug him to the floor to stop a dunk, with a huge smile on his face... they are going to work well together this season i can already tell.


great fan night, i got some awesome pics, one my wife took of me with bayless that came out fuzzy but it was cool to get to walk up and shake hands with all the guys (caressed the palms with fernandez, frye, blake, diogu, lma, bayless, and mcmillan).

as a side bonus, i think i talked my wife into letting me get lower bowl tickets next season... no more red zone for me!


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

pictures

http://blog.oregonlive.com/sportsupdates/2008/10/trail_blazers_fan_fest_picture.html


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

I had a good time. The scrimmage got a bit sloppy as it wore on, but seeing Rudy in person was well worth going for. That guy has a beautiful stroke and a lightning quick release. If any of the free agents make the team it will be Hill, but I don't see that happening remembering that Frye will be back soon.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

I wanted to mention a couple other things from the game. We did very well on our free throws. Also for the record, there were no stats kept on any of the scoreboards except for the score itself. Rudy was really awesome. That pass he had to Travis was so wicked. To bad Travis got fouled so he couldn't make the basket. Rudy also had a great bounce pass to Batum and I can't remember if he made the shot. Rudy probably made 5 or 6 three's. My only negative about Rudy looks to be he is possibly a whiner. There was one shot he took and he thought he was fouled and so did I, however he was complaining to the ref and never got back on defense so the black team easily scored. Then a timeout was called and he was still complaining. Oden really clogs up the paint. He really didn't do much but did get a dunk that shook the whole backboard. He will be a force when the time is here. He is just a beast in size. I thought of the guys trying to make the 15th spot that Hill was the best and Jackson was second. Martell really impressed me by taking the ball to the hoop a lot. As a team I thought we were not as soft as we have been. Bayless did get a nice lay-in thanks to some weak defense but that was the only play I thought it was soft defense. Also, it seemed to me that Oden didn't have very many fouls. That is a good thing. I believe one of the refs was an NBA Ref (he looked like Zach Zarba) the other two I think were rookies or local officials.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

^whining is good...if he's the next manu ginobli im all for it


----------

